

Ask HN: ad driven iPhone apps? - Tichy

I don't have an iPhone or a Mac yet, so I wonder how ad driven iPhone apps work. I have heard they exist (or existed, in the beginning), but how do they work (not only technically, but from a UI perspective)? Do iPhone users really accept ads in the apps? I thought they would expect perfect, flawless design, which doesn't seem to align well with in-app ads.
======
yan
I use the free version of Twitteriffic which inlines ads with normal tweets
occasionally, but the ads are maybe 30% larger in height and not very
intrusive.

